# Cat behavior confusing me.



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm new to the whole having a cat around. In fact I've never actually touched a cat until Rocco came to live with us. I have a lot of questions so I'm going to explain and hopefully someone will still be awake at the end of my story. 

He's seventeen weeks now. I got him from a friend of a friend. When I heard that she was complaining about this little guy and saying he was hard work, and that she was going to send him to a shelter because she couldn't rehome him, I had to go and see him. When I got there he was sitting off on his own in the corner playing with a piece of paper. Apparently he had torn wallpaper off a wall. The woman said that through her 20 years of breeding that he had been the worse. She said he was born not breathing, and he was the smallest of the bunch. When she went to pick him up he started scratching and biting her, but when she placed him on my knee he calmed down after a few minutes. I don't know what came over me but I said I would take him. (I've never had a desire to have a cat before) I took him that night and he was a little cautious around me.

He slept the first night at the top of the stairs just outside my bedroom door. He was up at 4am tugging at the bed sheet, but he didn't go on the bed. Luckily I work from home so I was around him all day. He just sat under my kitchen table and would only come out when I was feeding him. That night he slept at my bedroom door. I didn't see any bad behavior so I didn't know what the woman was talking about. As the nights went on he got closer and closer to the bed. Until he was sleeping on the bottom of it. During the day he would start wandering around and even let me pet him. 

Last week everything changed. He started jumping up on my lap the moment I would sit down. He follows me everywhere I go, even sitting on the toilet seat when I have a shower. Now he actually sleeps in the bed under the covers with his head on my pillow. 

He still has his weird behavior. Whenever my Dad comes to visit he sits at his feet looking up at him, but if my mother comes he runs and hides. The woman who I got him off of was a heavy set woman and so is my mother so my Dad thinks there is a connection with this. Also if there are small children around he will run and hide. This woman also had three grandchildren living with her. The minute he sees my Mother his tail gets really bushy and he runs and hides under the table. Another weird thing happens when people visit. He gets terrible wind. Everyone thinks its funny but I worry it has something to do with stress.

Another problem is that he can't meow. I've heard him do it about three times and each time is when his tail was all bushy and he was hiding. 

Now when I got him this woman said that he had been to the vet and had been all checked out, but I got a call from her last night saying that she had made a mistake. I've made an appointment with the vet and he's going next week, but I have so many questions I don't want to freak him out with him. I was hoping to learn from here before I go. I would love any advice you can give me. I don't want him being afraid of anyone.

I have no idea about cats and I really should have learned before bringing him home, but I just felt I couldn't leave him that night. His tail confuses me. It gets really bushy in seconds and it won't go down until I put him on my knee. He also does a thing with his paws. He kneads my thighs or my side when we're laying together. 

I always thought cats were very distant and only came near you when wanted feed. But Rocco seems very clingy. He can't stand to be in a room on his own so whenever I leave one he comes rushing in five seconds later. I'm afraid of him being stressed. I would love for anyone to explain his little ways to me. This all might be normal and I've just had the wrong information about cats all these years. 

Also I will post a picture. Can anyone tell me what he is. I was told he was a tabby, but I didn't think tabby was a breed.

Rocco


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Tabby is coat pattern. He's likely a tabby domestic shorthair.

Thank heavens you took this little guy!!!!!!! You have done wonders.

It's amazing that he has bonded so well with you so fast.

Cats have very different personalities, often affected by how well they are treated and socialized. Many are intensely affectionate and interactive....you have one of these lovely cats.

It sounds as though he is in the early stages of developing a secure attachment to you after having not had a good relationship with his breeder. He may have been abused and your mother and children are triggers for his memories of this. Hopefully as he gets to know your mother this fear will fade. His relationship with you should also help settle and reassure him.

The kneading of you is a huge compliment....being happy and relaxed with you takes him back to the most blissful time he has ever known...when he was suckling from his mother. He is saying that he feels wonderful and secure with you!!!

The tail thing is normal behaviour for angry or threatened cats. They puff up their tails, fluff out their fur generally, especially along their backs....you may notice he also walks sideways. We think this is to make the cat look as big and threatening as they can. It's normal behaviour....but hopefully he'll feel the need to do it less as he feels more secure and relaxed.

It often takes time to come down....and does so when the cat feels secure again. You make your kitten feel secure. That is wonderful!!!


Well done, and I wish you a long and happy life together.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Good for you for taking him and he is beautiful! If you have never had a cat before get ready for the time of your life! Getting him checked at the vet is a good first step and then getting him neutered. He will be a lot happier. The bushy tail sounds like he feels threatened or scared. Maybe the woman you got him from punished him, hit him, etc.

We have four cats and 3 are brothers and they each have a distinct personality. Getting him some toys to play with such as Da Bird, laser light, catnip balls, will help keep him busy and help use up his energy. 
I think it is great that you took this little guy, doesn't sound to me like he was doing anything wrong at the other house, just being a kitten. As for breed, he looks like a domestic short haired tabby. 
Get ready to have your heart stolen by this little guy. Cats are fascinating, loving, exciting creatures.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! He sounds perfectly normal. 

I think you will be glad you took him home with you...I never had cats until I was about 22 and can't imagine life without them now.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Such a handsome little guy! You are awesome for taking him as your own  It sounds like he's just adjusting to his new home, and none of his behavior sounds like anything to worry about. It's good that you're going to the vet, just to make sure. Tails get bushy when they're scared and go on the defensive, to make themselves look bigger to the opponent - like others have said, there could be triggers leftover from what life was like with the woman you got him from. It sounds like he might have been treated roughly, and since he is clearly an affectionate boy, he probably didn't get as much attention and TLC as he wants/needs.

It's amazing that he's taken to you so quickly, so I think the only thing you need to do is to keep doing what you're doing! It sounds like you've done a great job making his home a safe place, and establishing yourself as his loving caretaker. Things will fall into place with time


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi thanks for all the great feed back. I was afraid that the breeder had something to do with it. The moment I stepped into her home I had an uneasy feeling about her. That was probably the reason I was so willing to take him. She did say to me when I was leaving that if he scratched me or anything else I was to smack his nose or bum. I told her there would be no need for that, but she said most cat owners do it. 

I guess it will take some time for me to get used to his little ways. I'm glad there is a place I can come and ask questions. Otherwise I would probably at the vets every weeks with every new little thing he does.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

lolacola said:


> She did say to me when I was leaving that if he scratched me or anything else I was to smack his nose or bum.


Most cat owners certainly don't! Loud noises are usually enough to deal with this, as well as modifying your own behaviour (e.g. if you use your hand as a toy, and kitty scratches your hand, replace your hand with a fuzzy cat toy or stuffed animal that's okay to scratch).

You've gotten great advice from others here. I wouldn't sweat the meowing thing - you know he _can_ if he's hurt of something, and he may 'learn' to talk to you that way if it gets him attention, but if not, that's okay too.

The only other thing that hasn't been mentioned is diet. Do your own research and decide what's the best for your budget/schedule that's good for him. Since he's a boy he can be prone to UTIs and crystals in his urine - most people agree that this can be caused by long-term dehydration from feeding kibble. Lots of information out there if you want to look into it, and the quality of kibble/canned/raw diets is across the board.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never known any person with a pet that's smacked them so I ignored that quickly. Oddly enough the only time I've seen him scratch is when she picked up him. His back legs moved quickly like he was pushed her hand away and his front paws wrapped around her wrist. I've made sure no one in my home picks him up unless he jumped up first. 

Food wise I bought every kind of kitten food I saw at the store and the only one he would eat was dry food. The breeder told me to top up his bowl every time I noticed it was empty. Now I'm thinking any advice she gave I should ignore so any advice on here would be great.

I realize getting a cat before I knew anything about them was a bit silly on my part, but something in me just didn't want to leave him that night. Hopefully I'll learn quickly and I won't do him any harm.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The things you're saying are all pretty normal for a kitten in a new home. I suggest you pick up a copy of "Think Like a Cat' it will help explain a lot of behaviors. And no...cats aren't really aloof and loners. I believe that you get back what you put in. If you interact, talk to him and play with him you will more than likely get a very social kitty. If you don't, he'll stay off on his own. I can't make a move in my house without all 3 cats (and the dog) following me, they greet me at the door, sleep with me, help me go to the bathroom etc. etc.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

What a handsome little guy he is! And it sounds like he already has decided that you are his person. It is great that he found a home with you; between the "breeder" and the grandchildren he may have had a rough start. My first cat, Smokey, always ran away and hid when there were children in the house. He spent his first year in our neighbor's basement and they had small children who used to tease him.

Just an idea; maybe if your Mother just sat quietly and offered him some healthy treats he might get over his fear of her. It may take several visits. Or, at first, she could just sit next to your Dad and have him offer the treats.

You sound like a great cat mom already. You are willing to learn what is best for Rocco and put it into practice. Enjoy your new little guy!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You have to give Rocco some TIME. He'll relax a little once he gets to know everyone. Meantime,let him hide,but know that you're there when he wants to come out! Great story,thanx for sharing...


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm happy to hear a lot of his behavior is normal for a cat and you're right time is what he needs. Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

just wanted to say how happy i am for you along with everyone else. it was fate that you and rocco met that day. you were meant to be together! when he melted in your lap after biting and clawing that horrible breeder, that was a sure sign if i ever saw one. i have no doubt you saved his life and you are going to receive so much love back from him you won't even believe it.

you've already received excellent advice and support from everyone here. i will just reiterate that you are doing a great job already. you obviously really care for him and want the best for him, so just keep up the great work. read everything you can and never stop learning. most of his behavior will be completely normal for a cat so even though it's unfamiliar to you now, you will get used to it fast and be a lot more comfortable caring for him as the years go by. enjoy getting to know each other! you're so lucky to have found each other!


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi lolacola! You've already received a lot of advise and support here, and I just wanted to add my encouragement!

Please don't feel bad about adopting a kitten without knowing much about cats. It would be different if it were an impulse at a pet store, or if it were some exotic animal that required special care. You saw a young animal in a possibly abusive situation, and saved his life. Cats are some of the most common pets out there, and they're relatively easy to care for, compared to many other animals. You joined this forum to get experienced advise, which shows that you want the best for your kitty. I agree with maggie23, it was fate for you & Rocco to come into one another's lives. Enjoy it and don't get down on yourself, even if you make a few mistakes here & there. You are still learning, and YOU need time, too


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Truly, because your about to find out what a rewarding experience it is to "be owned" by a cat! Before my first cat "Little Man", I too would always think that I would never own a cat. Who wants an animal that lays under a bed all day and doesn't want to be around you? ( Boy did I have it wrong! )
When I brought my "Little Man" home from a farm I didn't own a litter box, cat food, and quite honestly didn't know anything about either one of those things. But together he and I figured it all out together and you will too.
Love your little guy......the rest will fall into place. Rocco looks just like my "Little Man," and he's a domestic shorthair tabby.
Best of luck!


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

He's already got me wrapped around his paw. I always thought it was weird when people went on about their cats, but I totally get it now. I feel so bad for thinking so badly about them for so long. From readying all the comments I got back I think he must be doing okay. I just have to give him a little time. Although I can see taking more cats in can be addictive. I caught myself looking up shelters in my area. I had to stop myself. I think this little guy needs all of my attention for a time before I can think about a playmate for him. But I'm learning so much from this site. I didn't realize cats were so interesting.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I saw the title of the thread, I figured anyone here could be posting _that_. :grin:

A few things:

You're taking your life into your hands with some cats if you attempt to tickle them anywhere on their bum or tail area. (Cleo had a HUGE laugh about that one!)

I would advise against wrestling with your cat using your hands. It's simply a bad habit that some kittens find hard to break when they get older, and cats will assume everyone wants to play like that and could hurt a child.

You got Rocco pretty much the same way I got Cinderella - rescuing her, intending on finding her a good home, and by the end of the first night, she was all mine. :grin:

Sounds like Rocco find a great home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You may want to do a search on how many members have had a hard time trying to break their cats of this habit.......


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a huge issue if the _cat_ doesn't care or want to break this habit. It's simply best not to start this with a kitten. There are a million toys they can play and wrestle with.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We can argue this all night. I'm not concerned about the _one_ human, I'm concerned about everyone else that might come into contact with the cat.

Back on topic.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Kitty-The-Cat & marie73. I get where you're both coming from. I did try to play using my hand when I first got Rocco but he seems afraid of it. The more I read here the more I'm thinking the breeder I got him from used her hands as a punishment, so Rocco's got it into his little head that rough hands aren't fun. She told me if he scratched me I was to smack him, so she's probably done this to him. He much preferes rolling onto his back and me tickling his stomach as long as I don't go down towards his back legs then he gets into a panic. If I use my hands to play I would worry that he would see my hands as the enemy and that would lead him to be afraid of me holding him, and I love our time when he coming up cuddling with me. 

I do scratch under his chin and he does love it. He also loves getting the tip of his ears rubbed. Every time I've done that at night he falls right asleep. 

With the feeding I have only been giving him dry food. I tried him with wet, but he wouldn't touch it. I didn't realize dry food wasn't as good. I do give him some chicken if I'm having it for dinner, but other than his treats all he has is dry. I will need to try him again with wet food or talk to the vet about raw and see what he says. I've used the vet before when I had dogs and he can be quite mean when it comes to how people are treating their animals. My dog was 10lbs over weight and he pretty much told me I was being cruel, so god knows what he will say about the raw diet, but I can only try.

I've gotten him two scratching posts. On standing up and one that sits on the floor. He seems to like the floor one more. He's scratched my sofa once when he tried to jump up and slipped. I don't mind that because I know he didn't mean it, but other than that he's very gentle with things. 

I've gotten three cat trees and he hates them all. I don't know if this is possible but it's like he's afraid of heights. I needed to buy him steps to help him down from my bed. The only thing he jumps up and down from is the sofa. 

I've gone overboard with the toys lol. Every ball mouse and catnip toy I could find I bought. He also has the catit senses toys and loves the play circuit. 

Lucky I work from home so I'm in all day. It's rare when he's left alone, but when I go out I leave the tv on the sports channel before every time something sport is on he lays on the floor watching. I have gone out and came back in again and he's been in the exact same spot.

I have two litter boxes for him. One in upstairs bathroom and one downstairs under the stairs, but he's only used it once or twice. I've seen him more running upstairs to go.

I don't see me getting another cat. I was a little worried that not having another cat in the house would be cruel so I'm happy to hear that some people only have one. He's quite a clingy cat so I don't think he would react to having to share his home with another cat.

Thank you so much for all the advice. I'm learning every time I come on this site. It's been a life saver.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

You're a wonderful cat parent!

I use a mouse hand puppet to wrestle with my male cat. He knows that the mouse can handle anything, but he needs to be gentle with mummy's hand. The puppet is very well stuffed.

It was hilarious at first...I can make the mouse paws and mouth work and its bigger than a large rat....he reacted as though it was a real rat at first. Such excitement! Now he knows it's me, but we wrestle for ages.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lola, you said the vet called you back and said s/he was wrong about something? What was that?

So much of what you're describing rings a bell. You just can't control what they're going to be afraid of, and may not be able to help them with it except in small amounts. My Murphy, in spite of being a really friendly, affectionate cat, is afraid of the rain. Not thunderstorms, just rain. Last night he spent a couple hours under the bed just because it was raining lightly outside. And yes, they do follow you from room to room. That's also pretty much a given. They're not aloof; they may just not want to be touched all the time. That's fair, I don't want to be touched all the time either.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

October said:


> Lola, you said the vet called you back and said s/he was wrong about something? What was that?.


I meant the breeder told me Rocco had seen a vet and had been given all his shots. I got him at 12 weeks. then last week when he turned 16 she called saying that she had made a mistake and he hadn't seen a vet at all. I feel a little played by her. It seems she said anything to get me to take him. So he's going to the vet on Thursday for the first time. Hopefully the vet will do whatever he needs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't even tell you how lucky I think this little guy got finding a home with you. Well done.

What a horrible woman and the very worst of terribad backyard breeders. That's why it should be outlawed.

I would absolutely NEVER teach him to play rough with your body. A terrible thing to encourage in a cat. I wouldn't let another person draw blood from me, I would certainly never let a companion do it. It sounds like he's afraid of hands anyway so it's best if he learns that hands are for loves and treats not roughness.

Well done and I look forward to hearing LOTS more about Rocco (and seeing a LOT more pictures).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

lolacola said:


> I meant the breeder told me Rocco had seen a vet and had been given all his shots. I got him at 12 weeks. then last week when he turned 16 she called saying that she had made a mistake and he hadn't seen a vet at all. I feel a little played by her. It seems she said anything to get me to take him. So he's going to the vet on Thursday for the first time. Hopefully the vet will do whatever he needs.


Wow, that's really awful. I guess the good news is that she was willing to tell you she had "made a mistake," which didn't make her look good but ultimately was better for Rocco because he got the stinkin' vaccinations thanks to you!!


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

MowMow said:


> I can't even tell you how lucky I think this little guy got finding a home with you. Well done.
> 
> What a horrible woman and the very worst of terribad backyard breeders. That's why it should be outlawed.
> 
> ...



Thank you, that means a lot. I can't believe and neither can my family that I've went from not liking cats to being completely in love with this little guy. I so get the whole cat thing now. I just wish I had gotten one so much earlier, but maybe I was meant to get this little guy.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

October said:


> Wow, that's really awful. I guess the good news is that she was willing to tell you she had "made a mistake," which didn't make her look good but ultimately was better for Rocco because he got the stinkin' vaccinations thanks to you!!


I did tell her I thought it was pretty bad of her for making a mistake like that, but she just said she had too many kittens at the time and it was only when she was going over her notes that she realized. It is good that she told me or it would have been when I took him at 6 months before he got to see a vet for the first time.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

lolacola said:


> I can't believe and neither can my family that I've went from not liking cats to being completely in love with this little guy. I so get the whole cat thing now. I just wish I had gotten one so much earlier, but maybe I was meant to get this little guy.


yup!!! you've been saved! you were SO meant to get that little guy. things like this happen for a reason at the right time. kitties everywhere will now know you wherever you go. they'll know you are one of them and know they are safe with you. as i mentioned before, i went from knowing nothing about cats and thinking they were all independent and aloof, to being a complete cat convert at age (agh!) 44! But i will now spend the rest of my useful life helping as many kitties as i can. :luv


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

maggie23 said:


> yup!!! you've been saved! you were SO meant to get that little guy. things like this happen for a reason at the right time. kitties everywhere will now know you wherever you go. they'll know you are one of them and know they are safe with you. as i mentioned before, i went from knowing nothing about cats and thinking they were all independent and aloof, to being a complete cat convert at age (agh!) 44! But i will now spend the rest of my useful life helping as many kitties as i can. :luv


Saved is exactly how I see it. I can't believe I've given cats such a bad name for so many years. To go from having to large chow chow dogs a few years back to this little kitty has been living changing.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes it can take a while to transition a cat from dry to wet also. The lady I got Sienna from told me she would only eat dry and refused all canned. It took me a week to get her to transition over completely. However, for some cats it can be quite a bit slower. Just have patience!  There are some great articles on transitioning out there. You'll probably see many references to this site .. it has a lot of great information:

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## Firebreak (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely don't smack him like the breeder did. If he's doing something repetetively that you don't want him to do, a lot of people use spray bottles. Most cats hate to be sprayed, but it doesn't hurt them at all. Remember if you do decide to get a spray bottle to:

-Use clean water of course, and buy a new empty bottle from a dollar store, not one that was used for a cleaner
-Make sure to spray him while he's in the act of doing whatever it is you don't want him to do. (If you do it after, even only a moment after, he may get confused about why he was sprayed, or think it was for something different)
-Say a stern "NO!" every time you do it. That way, you may eventually be able to get rid of the bottle and just use the word "NO!" and he'll understand.

Sorry if someone already covered this, I haven't read the entire thread, just the first page.

Another thing that not a lot of people mention is that a lot of cats go a little nuts after they've had a poop. I have 2 cats. Minto is a 6 year old female and runs around the house like a crazy cat after pooping. She'll get up speed and then slide across the kitchen floor several times. It's funny to watch. Our little kitten, Piper, who is 15 weeks old, will also run around like a crazy kitty, but she will also scratch and bite everything in sight for a few mins after a poop.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Firebreak said:


> Definitely don't smack him like the breeder did. If he's doing something repetetively that you don't want him to do, a lot of people use spray bottles. Most cats hate to be sprayed, but it doesn't hurt them at all. Remember if you do decide to get a spray bottle to:
> 
> -Use clean water of course, and buy a new empty bottle from a dollar store, not one that was used for a cleaner
> -Make sure to spray him while he's in the act of doing whatever it is you don't want him to do. (If you do it after, even only a moment after, he may get confused about why he was sprayed, or think it was for something different)
> ...


I wouldn't dream of smacking him so there is no worries there. The odd thing is that I haven't seen any bad behavior from him. He's gotten over excited and ran into some vases I have sitting at my fireplace. I figured having a kitten is just like having a toddler running around I would have to kitty proof my home to make it his home too. 

The only other thing is in the middle of the night he will bite at my elbow to wake my up. If I don't get up he will bite harder, but putting my arms under the covers and ignoring his behavior soon makes him stop and he goes back to head butting me and chewing on my ear. Which I don't see a problem with. 

The crazy behavior after pooping makes a lot of sense. I have noticed he will run crazy around the house for five minutes after using his litter box. I hadn't really made a connection with it before. The only other time he runs around crazy is about four in the morning and about ten at night.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You're not alone in being an out of the blue cat mommy. I didn't even like cats when someone convinced me to start feeding the strays downstairs, then one of them got into my apt. and I had zero idea about what one's supposed to do. I also didn't know anyone who understood anything about cats. Now 1 and a half years later, I have 3 cats (2 that sneaked into the apt. and refuse to leave and 1 I had to adopt because she's such a scaredy cat she suffered terribly in the streets, I couldn't sleep at night thinking of her alone and scared under some bush, now I sleep blissfully with her hugging me all night). We're a happy family.

Cats are works in progress. Whatever he is / does today, will change with time. Habits, preferences, behaviors. Cats love routine and love to change that routine after a while into a new routine.

Rocco is a beauty, and one very lucky guy. Thank you so much for doing what you did!


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> You're not alone in being an out of the blue cat mommy. I didn't even like cats when someone convinced me to start feeding the strays downstairs, then one of them got into my apt. and I had zero idea about what one's supposed to do. I also didn't know anyone who understood anything about cats. Now 1 and a half years later, I have 3 cats (2 that sneaked into the apt. and refuse to leave and 1 I had to adopt because she's such a scaredy cat she suffered terribly in the streets, I couldn't sleep at night thinking of her alone and scared under some bush, now I sleep blissfully with her hugging me all night). We're a happy family.
> 
> Cats are works in progress. Whatever he is / does today, will change with time. Habits, preferences, behaviors. Cats love routine and love to change that routine after a while into a new routine.
> 
> Rocco is a beauty, and one very lucky guy. Thank you so much for doing what you did!


I could so end up with three cats if I'm not careful. Luckily where I live we don't have stray cats. They get picked up by shelters very quickly. The way I'm feeling I think I would be taking in any stray I saw. It's hard to think that over a month ago I thought of cats as strange little things I didn't want to be around. I was so a dog person it was unbelievable. Now I don't seem myself ever getting another dog. 

I can see they are works in progress. Rocco is doing more and more things every day. It's like watching a toddler figuring out the world for the first time. I'm having so much fun with him.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I am a creature of habit too. I get up at the same time everyday go to my home office at the same time, eat dinner at the same time and go to bed. It's like groundhog day every day in my house. So Rocco is following suit. Although he loves watching TV too. The Olympics are on tv here all day so he'll sit and watch that for hours. I had a dog who loved watching soccer, but I've never heard of a cat liking tv.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

My Cornish Rex boy likes nature programs....both play games on my iPad.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I go to work I hear Shepherd Book howling while MOwMOw climbs on him and humps him..... mine don't need TV they entertain each other.


----------

